# Pharm Tech Humor



## Vetitas86 (Feb 22, 2012)

Being in the pharmacy, we made our own fun. Sharing 200 square feet with your 12 closest friends cam be a bit wearing at times. That and retail is all sorts of messes up, different story for a different day.

Anywho, a joke about nurses one of the RPh's cared to share.

Why did the nurse keep the bedpan in the refrigerator?
When she kept it in the freezer, it took too much skin off.

And, while I'm at it. I got off on a tangent after working a couple 80 hour weeks (thank God for overtime...)

Background, we had a wooden stool in the pharmacy. And the RPh on duty, we'll call Bryan.

Me: Hey Bryan.
Bryan: Yeah?
Me: If something chipped off that stool, would it be a stool sample?
Bryan: ....
Me: Well, if you put a cushion on it, it'd be a stool softener.
Bryan: If you don't shut up...
Me: If a leg was coming unglued...
Bryan: Oh, God.
Me: ...it'd be a loose stool...

Just thought I'd share


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

I needed this, thank you! 
I love a good poop joke.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Feb 22, 2012)

Who are we kidding? Anybody who's ever worked in health care needs a good poop joke. 

Keeps the mind off the sh*t from the patients.


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

Or a crappy partner....


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Vetitas86 (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^^

That just made my life.


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

HOLY CRAP, that's an adorable stool....


----------

